# I Have 2 Baby Kits Need Advice



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

I Have 2 Baby Kits = 1 Jill / 1 Hob They Are Only Around 8 Weeks Old . 
They Are So Cute
At The Moment They Are Very Nippy At Times 
Will They Always Be Like This ? And What Can I Do To Stop Them As They Hurt 
They Arent Very Active, And Not Moving Around Very Much . Through Out Today
When Do They Start Too Be More Active?
I Am Not To Sure On What To Feed Them Either I Have Only Had Them For A Day , And The Breeder Gave Me Some Food
They Are My First Ferrets And I Bought 2 Of Them As My Friend Said They Would Be Much Happier In Pairs So I Bought 2 :lol:
I Want To Keep Them Outside In A Big Rabbit Hutch, Will They Be Fine Outside ?
What Bedding Shall I Use For Them Hay/Straw/Wood Chipping ???
And Do They Smell Much ?
And What Are They Temperments Like When They are Older 

Please Answer As Many Questions As You Can And What You Know, 
Thanks So Much   :thumbup:


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

You should do your research BEFORE buying animals, but Ho-Hum, you've got them now!

Ferrets are meat eaters primarily, but you can buy ferret biscuits, known usually as 'kibble'. James Wellbeloved Ferret food is a good brand as is vitalin Ferret and Alpha Ferret amongst others.

You have to teach them not to bite. Do not punish them by smacking noses, pinching etc. Teach them hands are nice things.
You may find they bite less on full bellies. Get some RAW chicken wings, cut them up, bones and everything, and let them eat them before handling/playing with them.

They may be lethargic at the moment due to the weather, Ferrets do not do well in heat. Try to keep them cool.

Ferrets are LACTOSE INTOLERANT. This means they cannot digest very well the sugars in milk. You can get lactose free milk from the supermarket or can buy kitten/cat milk. Do not give them a lot of this but a little splash occasionally will probably be drunk.

They can be kept outside, but need lotas of human interaction too. They are very clever at escaping, so you need to make sure your hutch is secure. If you use a run for them, keep it on slabs or concrete or they will dig out.

My ferrets like hammocks, fleece blankets, and small dog/cat type beds (the soft ones). No sawdust as that is bad for their breathing.

As they get older they will smell quite a bit. Neutering will sort this out. Also change/wash their bedding frequently.

Did you know about jills and seasons? There is a good thread explaining about this. Jills can get a condition if they are not mated or 'jill-jabbed'. In extreme cases it can kill them. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/ferrets/14370-vital-information-ferret-owners-written-guineapigqueen.html

Lecture over  Hope They are the pets you really want, they do need a lot of time, but they are so worth it!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Just to add......
Don't feed fruit/veg/nuts/chocolate etc.
Chocolate can kill them (same as dogs). Fruit and veg can cause blockages and expensive vet visits.

Dog Biscuits are not a suitable alternative to ferret food.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Beccaboo said:


> I Have 2 Baby Kits = 1 Jill / 1 Hob They Are Only Around 8 Weeks Old .
> They Are So Cute
> At The Moment They Are Very Nippy At Times
> Will They Always Be Like This ? And What Can I Do To Stop Them As They Hurt
> ...


why did you not research BEFORE buying? :scared: :confused1: very irresponsible if you ask me, especially as you don't even know the very very basics such as "DO THE SMELL?"
if you had researched before, you would then have found out you were best to buy adults as kits are very hard work - hence the nipping

but seeing as you have already got them and need help:
i keep mine in a three storey cage, with hammocks, newspaper and fleece blankets, not shavings as they can make them sneeze.

mine smells a bit even after spaying.

you really should get you jill spayed to prevent problems when she is not bought out of season.

ferrets sleep for like 20 hours a day, so wont be very active. the 4-6 hours they are awake they are constantly on the go.

they are fed on raw meat and ferret kibble


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

I Have Done Some Research Before Getting Them , But You Know What Different Websites Are Like 
Some Said They Smell Lots , Some Said They Only Smelt A Bit So I Didnt Know , And I Have Always Wanted One Well I Have 2 Lol


----------

